# Program remote for projector and soundbar?



## Ale1st3r (Jan 21, 2021)

I've had the Stream 4k for awhile and it's great.

So I bought a RCA mini projector (the $60-70 walmart one) and a cheap soundbar. Pretty sweet setup for around $100. Except that I can't control the volume or power without getting up or using multiple remotes. Oh, I also have a logitech k400+ which mostly works.. except, you guessed it.. the volume.

Anyone know how to make these things talk and play nice with each other? I can't choose an rca tv to set up, right? Ya know, because it's not a tv...? 

Thanks!


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

One of my TS4Ks is connected to an AV Receiver and a projector. It automatically set itself to control volume for the receiver and power for both receiver and projector.


----------



## Ale1st3r (Jan 21, 2021)

Huh. Maybe I'll try resetting it?

Another question. How can I get internet from my phone to my TiVo without a carrier enabled hotspot or wifi?


----------

